# where to buy south american timeshare?



## jefho1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm interested in looking for a timeshare in south america, does anyone know a good place to look for inventory?


----------



## BarCol (Jan 22, 2007)

threre have been a number recently in Argentina offered on EBay. Try their search functions


----------

